# Fiesta ahead!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Saturday, Sunday, and Monday! Unbelievable the amount the Spanish can manage to cram into the annual calendar!

As usual, I'll be working right through! 

No Livin' La Vida Loca on my watch I'm afraid! 

What you lot up to?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just done a mass shop to cover us. Apparently Mercadona is open sunday morning for 2 hours, but I gotta pick OH up from the airport. Funny isnt it, cos the Spanish dont go particularly "over the top" at Christmas, it seems to be this weekend and 6th Jan "three KIings".

The Spanish certainly like their Fiestas and so do I

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We're off to blighty soon, so we are making ready. Friends coming for long lunch Monday and then we have to do the Christmas shopping


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Off to the UK on Sunday. 

Just crammed 3 bikes and a car into the garage - batteries disconnected - tomorrow we'll wash some clothes and stuff then do the packing. 

Exciting - isn't it!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Weather's been grim here throughout! 

Now I got two service calls to do....Cortes de Baza and Freila!

So it's back on the road! Though they look more like rivers at the moment!


----------

